# ابراج  مسيحية



## جورج كرسبو (3 مارس 2006)

*برج الحمل : 21مارس . 20ابريل*
انا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف-
يوحنا 11:10
*برج الثور : 21ابريل . 20مايو*
بل ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا وما زاد عن ذلك فهو من الشرير - 
متي 37:5-

*برج الجوزاء : 21مايو . 20يونيو*
 توجد طرق تظهر للانسان مستقيمه وعاقبتها طرق الموت -
امثال 12:14-

*برج السرطان : 22يونيو . 22يوليو*
ثم الشهوه اذا حبلت تلد خطيه والخطيه اذا كملت تنتج موتا -
يعقوب 15:1-

*برج الاسد : 23يوليو . 22اغسطس*
جعلت الرب امامي في كل حين لانه عن يميني فلا اتزعزع -
مزمور 8:16-

*برج العذراء : 23اغسطس . 22سبتمبر*
حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب تستغيث فيقول هانذا -
اشعياء 9:58-

*برج الميزان : 23سبتمبر . 22اكتوبر*
خبز الكذب لذيذ للانسان ومن بعده يمتليء فمه حصي -
امثال 17:20-

*برج العقرب : 23اكتوبر . 22نوفمبر*
دربني في حقك وعلمني لانك انت اله خلاصي اياك انتظرت اليوم كله -
مزمور 5:25-

*برج القوس : 22نوفمبر . 21ديسمبر*
ذبائح الله هي روح منكسره القلب المنكسر و المنسحق يالله لا تحتقره
مزمور 17:51-

*برج الجدى : 22ديسمبر . 12يناير*
رجل زو رايين هو متقلقل في جميع طرقه -
يعقوب 8:1-


*برج الدلو : 20يناير . 18فبراير*
زاغو سريعا عن الطريق الذي اوصيتهم به -
خروج 8:32-

*برج الحوت : 19فبراير . 20مارس*
سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك علي احكام عدلك -
مزمور 164:11


----------



## blackguitar (3 مارس 2006)

> *برج القوس : 22نوفمبر . 21ديسمبر
> *ذبائح الله هي روح منكسره القلب المنكسر و المنسحق يالله لا تحتقره
> مزمور 17:51-


 
*شكرا يا كرسبو على حظك اليوم ههه*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (3 مارس 2006)

انا *برج السرطان : 22يونيو . 22يوليو
*ثم الشهوه اذا حبلت تلد خطيه والخطيه اذا كملت تنتج موتا -


----------

